# تم تنفيذ حكم الاعدام فى العدو الاول للبنات فى العالم



## BITAR (20 أبريل 2009)

*تم*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*وبنجاح*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*​ 
*تنفيذ*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*حكم*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*الاعدام*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*فى*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*عدو*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*البنات*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*الاول*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*​ 
*فى*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*العالم*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*​ 









*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Strident (21 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تم نفيذ حكم الاعدام فى العدو الاول للبنات فى العالم*

تعرف اني ممكن أقرب من كلب و ألاعبه...لكن أقرف أبص للصرصار برجليه اللي كلها شعر دي؟

يعععع

إنه أكثر مخلوق مقزز لي!


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تم نفيذ حكم الاعدام فى العدو الاول للبنات فى العالم*

ههههههههههههه

والعزى هيكون فى اى بلاعة يا أستاذ بيتر 

الواحد لازم يعمل الواجب بردوااااااا :t33:

شكرا يافندم ​


----------



## kokielpop (21 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تم نفيذ حكم الاعدام فى العدو الاول للبنات فى العالم*

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تم نفيذ حكم الاعدام فى العدو الاول للبنات فى العالم*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
المفروض يعدموا كل الصراصير مش صرصار واحد بس 
ميرسى يا بيتر​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههه


جامد جداااااااااااااا​


----------



## مريم12 (22 أبريل 2009)

*يععععععععععع
ما بحبش الصراصير خالص
ميرررررررسى يا بيتر
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ponponayah (22 أبريل 2009)

بس دا واحد بس يا بيتر احنا عاوزين كل الصراصير
انا بترعب منهم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا بيتر


----------



## amad_almalk (22 أبريل 2009)

رائع يا ابن الناصري

مرسيىىىىىىى

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## frenzy55 (22 أبريل 2009)

هه   هه    هه     هه    هه    هه    هه      هه     هه     هه    هه   هه


----------



## ماريتا (22 أبريل 2009)

_هههههههههههههههههه_
_يا حراااااااااااااام_
_بس حلوة_
_ميرسى بيتووو_​


----------



## monygirl (22 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بصراحة عندك حق يا كوكى المفروض الصراصير كلها تروح دفعة واحدة لعشماوى *
*عشان نخلص من قرفهم *
*ميرسى ليك يا بيتر*​


----------



## twety (22 أبريل 2009)

*طيب بالمرة اللى يخليك
شوفلنا حكم تانى للنمل والناموس

ويبقى كده احلى واجب عملتوه
ههههههههه
*


----------



## zezza (22 أبريل 2009)

يععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع
بقرف منه و بموت لما بشوفه 
يلا بقى الله يرحمه هههههههههههه
شكرا بيتر ربنا يبارك ايامك و خدمتك


----------



## merna lovejesus (23 أبريل 2009)

لا احنا عايزين كل الصراصير وكل الحشرات يارييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت     هههههههههههههه ميرسى كتيييييييييييييير


----------



## خاطى ونادم (23 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
لذيذة يا بيتر
ميرسى​


----------



## Rosetta (23 أبريل 2009)

*يعععععععععععععععع

شو هيدا المنظر يا بيتر..
ربنا يسامحك ​*


----------



## zama (24 أبريل 2009)

شكراً ياباشا


----------



## BITAR (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تم نفيذ حكم الاعدام فى العدو الاول للبنات فى العالم*



johnnie قال:


> تعرف اني ممكن أقرب من كلب و ألاعبه...لكن أقرف أبص للصرصار برجليه اللي كلها شعر دي؟
> 
> يعععع
> 
> إنه أكثر مخلوق مقزز لي!


* كل واحده لها وجهه نظر*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا johnnie*​


----------



## BITAR (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تم نفيذ حكم الاعدام فى العدو الاول للبنات فى العالم*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههه​
> 
> والعزى هيكون فى اى بلاعة يا أستاذ بيتر ​
> الواحد لازم يعمل الواجب بردوااااااا :t33:​
> ...


* ههههههههههههههههه*
*العزاء قاصر على افراد العائله*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا marmar_maroo*​


----------



## BITAR (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تم نفيذ حكم الاعدام فى العدو الاول للبنات فى العالم*



kokielpop قال:


> ههههههههههههههه


* هههههههههههههههه*
*بنفرح فى ..........*
*شكرا kokielpop*​


----------



## BITAR (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تم نفيذ حكم الاعدام فى العدو الاول للبنات فى العالم*



swety koky girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> المفروض يعدموا كل الصراصير مش صرصار واحد بس
> 
> ميرسى يا بيتر​


* هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*كلهم*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكلنا خوافين خااااااالص*
*شكرا swety koky girl*​


----------



## BITAR (24 أبريل 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> هههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> 
> جامد جداااااااااااااا​


* هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا elbatal 2010*​


----------



## BITAR (24 أبريل 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *يععععععععععع​*
> *ما بحبش الصراصير خالص*
> *ميرررررررسى يا بيتر*
> 
> *و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


* مصدقك*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا مريم12*​


----------



## BITAR (24 أبريل 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> بس دا واحد بس يا بيتر احنا عاوزين كل الصراصير
> انا بترعب منهم
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا بيتر


*لو جت على الصراصير بس سهله*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا ponponayah*​


----------



## BITAR (24 أبريل 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> رائع يا ابن الناصري
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


* شكرا amad_almalk*​


----------



## BITAR (24 أبريل 2009)

frenzy55 قال:


> هه هه هه هه هه هه هه هه هه هه هه هه


* ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا frenzy55*​


----------



## BITAR (24 أبريل 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههه_
> 
> _يا حراااااااااااااام_
> _بس حلوة_
> ...


* صعب علينا دلوقتى*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا ماريتا*​


----------



## BITAR (24 أبريل 2009)

monygirl قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *بصراحة عندك حق يا كوكى المفروض الصراصير كلها تروح دفعة واحدة لعشماوى *
> *عشان نخلص من قرفهم *
> ...


* ليكى حق monygirl*
*ههههههههههههه*
*شكرا *​


----------



## BITAR (24 أبريل 2009)

twety قال:


> *طيب بالمرة اللى يخليك*
> *شوفلنا حكم تانى للنمل والناموس*
> 
> *ويبقى كده احلى واجب عملتوه*
> *ههههههههه*


* هههههههههههههههه*
*واحدة واحده*
*احنا فى بلد فيها قانون*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا twety*​


----------



## BITAR (24 أبريل 2009)

zezza قال:


> يععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع
> بقرف منه و بموت لما بشوفه
> يلا بقى الله يرحمه هههههههههههه
> شكرا بيتر ربنا يبارك ايامك و خدمتك


* ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ادينا خلاصناكى منه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا zezza*​


----------



## BITAR (24 أبريل 2009)

merna lovejesus قال:


> لا احنا عايزين كل الصراصير وكل الحشرات يارييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت هههههههههههههه ميرسى كتيييييييييييييير


* ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*نحاااااااااول*
*شكرا merna lovejesus*​


----------



## BITAR (24 أبريل 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه​
> لذيذة يا بيتر
> 
> ميرسى​


* القتل اللذيذ*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا خاطى ونادم*​


----------



## BITAR (24 أبريل 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *يعععععععععععععععع​*
> 
> *شو هيدا المنظر يا بيتر..*
> 
> *ربنا يسامحك *​


* حكم اعدام*
*عاااااااااادى*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا red rose88*​


----------



## BITAR (24 أبريل 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> شكراً ياباشا


 اى خدمه يا mena magdy said​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه
حلو جدا مرسيه ليك​*


----------



## muheb (26 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههه


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يستااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهل لو فى حاجة اكتر من اعدام ياريت
ميرسى كتير bitar
خبر جميل فعلا​*


----------



## white rose (27 أبريل 2009)

*انا ما رح اشكيك

لأ 


انا خلاص شكيتك 




و استنى لما يتقبض عليك




رح تشوف الدنيي كلها اورانج




لكان هيك يا منظوم




اعدام مرة وحدة


و لمين


لصرصور غلبان مسكين


طيب يمكن كان رايح يدور على لقمة خبز الو و لعيلته


يااااااااااااااااااااااااه 


دانت قاسي بشكل





خلاص 



جمعية الرفق و الدفاع عن الصراصير جايالك جايالك 

حتروح منها فين






هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يسلموا ايديك يا بيتر*


----------

